# Ionic Silver?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I was reading at The Boxers Forum about this product helping to clean the system in the dogs, to help with Allergies and other issues. Anyone with experience with this product?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone knows more about this? I am really interested on learning more


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Please, let me know if is anthing wrong with this product. I am open to hear anything:rip:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Check this out. It's pretty technical. What Is Ionic Silver?

From this article, it appears to be pretty worthless.


----------

